# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Colloidal Silver for sale

## Carlybee

I have 3 extra bottles of "Bio-Silver" Ultra Colloidal Silver 50 ppm, 8 oz.
by Silver Mountain Minerals

Bio-Silver colloidal silver liquid concentrate. 100%pure silver in distilled water.
Ccontains NO proteins, NO stabilizers, NO chemicals, and NO additives.
Nanometer size particles suspended in the highest concentration technology enables

Will take $25 for all 3 and free standard shipping...Paypal only

Sells for 12.50 plus 4.99 shipping each on Amazon (over $50 for 3)

I accidentally double ordered so would like to recoup some of my cost. Still in original packaging. 

Message me if interested

*Update: SOLD*

----------

